# My P-320 at Front Sight



## rickferrin (Jan 16, 2016)

My wife and I recently returned from Front Sight, Nv where our new matching P-320 Compacts performed flawlessly for our 4 day course! Couldn't say enough great things about this gun, as well as Front Sight. (We decided to become lifetime members, and will return often-with our Sigs!)


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

The P320 Compact is becoming more popular every day. The compact size is a very good choice. Two of my neighbors just bought new ones and I shot them well. Congrats.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rickferrin said:


> My wife and I recently returned from Front Sight, Nv where our new matching P-320 Compacts performed flawlessly for our 4 day course! Couldn't say enough great things about this gun, as well as Front Sight. (We decided to become lifetime members, and will return often-with our Sigs!)


I bought mine a coupla' months ago, finally got to try it out over the weekend. Mine is a compact medium in .40. I was very impressed with it, nice trigger, feels good in the hand, less bulky than my P229, functions flawlessly, not too expensive. I like it's modular concept. My only gripe is that the flat textured polymer frame scratches very easily. I burnished it down with a small flat piece of hard polyethylene plastic and my fingernail which gave it a slight semi gloss texture similar to a Glock. Problem solved! Other than that, I think Sig's got a real winner.


----------

